# How Many Dogs does it Take to Change a Lightbulb?



## KenpoTex (Apr 27, 2004)

HOW MANY DOGS DOES IT TAKE TO CHANGE A LIGHT BULB?
Golden Retriever: The sun is shining, the day is young, we've got our whole lives ahead of us, and you're inside worrying about a stupid burned-out light bulb?

Border Collie: Just one. And I'll replace any wiring that's not up to code.

Dachshund: I can't reach the stupid lamp!

Toy Poodle: I'll just blow in the Border collie's ear and he'll do it. By the time he finishes rewiring the house, my nails will be dry.

Rottweiler: Go Ahead! Make me!

Shi-tzu: Puh-leeze, dah-ling. Let the servants. . . .

Lab: Oh, me, me!!! Pleeeeeeze let me change the light bulb! Can I? Can I? Huh? Huh? Can I?

Malamute: Let the Border collie do it.. You can feed me while he's busy.

Cocker Spaniel: Why change it? I can still pee on the carpet in the dark.

Doberman Pinscher: While it's dark, I'm going to sleep on the couch.

Mastiff: Mastiffs are NOT afraid of the dark.

Hound Dog: ZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZ

Chihuahua: Yo quiero Taco Bulb.

Irish Wolfhound: Can somebody else do it? I've got a hangover.

Pointer: I see it, there it is, right there...

Greyhound: It isn't moving. Who cares?

Australian Shepherd: Put all the light bulbs in a little circle...

Old English Sheep Dog: Light bulb? Light bulb? That thing I just ate was a light bulb?


----------



## ShaolinWolf (Apr 27, 2004)

LOL!!!!  :boing2::boing2::boing2::boing2::boing2::boing2:


----------



## theletch1 (Apr 28, 2004)

I've got a bassett hound and your ZZZZZZZZ is right on the money. :uhyeah:


----------



## RCastillo (Apr 28, 2004)

Outstanding! It made my day! Thanks! :asian:


----------



## Gary Crawford (Apr 28, 2004)

Nice!


----------



## c2kenpo (Apr 28, 2004)

:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: 


Oh it hurts!!! Great one!!! Have not seen that one.

Thanks for sharing.


Dave Gunzburg


----------



## Ceicei (Apr 28, 2004)

Terrific!!!

- Ceicei


----------



## KenpoTess (Apr 29, 2004)

The Lab one is sooooo on the money it's scary *G*


----------



## MA-Caver (Apr 29, 2004)

yeppers as evident by Ceicei's black Lab Hershey... I'll agree with that one. 



Heard some comedian say: The worse thing about tiny dogs is that they do nothing but shake and piss.


----------



## Gary5000 (Apr 29, 2004)

I'll agree too. Ceicei is my mom.


----------

